
Scientists reveal the relationship between sugar and cancer - notadoc
http://www.vib.be/en/news/Pages/Scientists-reveal-the-relationship-between-sugar-and-cancer.aspx
======
notadoc
And the actual study for those interested

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-017-01019-z](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-017-01019-z)

